# The hype is over - Tourby Watches goes smaller



## Tourby Watches

Dear members

most of our watch models are now available in smaller 40 mm size. 
Lug to lug 47.6 mm.
Thickness 8.7 mm (without glas) and 10.6 mm (included arched glas)

This is what WUS people told me since many years. I should listen you guys


----------



## faiz

Awesome these look fantastic!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski

Great news.


----------



## Horoticus

Nicely done. Patiently waiting for the Old Vintage Military at 40mm...


----------



## Relo60

.....and also patiently waiting for a 40mm or less Lawless Diver


----------



## omeglycine

I've been a fan of many of your offerings for years. I currently have a 42mm Lawless Vintage that I honestly prefer to Tudor's Black Bay (and I loved my Black Bay when I owned it). I also previously owned the Art Deco Anthracite, but sold it as at 43mm it was just a little too large for my tastes. Any chance this one returns in 40mm?


----------



## doggbiter

omeglycine said:


> I've been a fan of many of your offerings for years. I currently have a 42mm Lawless Vintage that I honestly prefer to Tudor's Black Bay (and I loved my Black Bay when I owned it). I also previously owned the Art Deco Anthracite, but sold it as at 43mm it was just a little too large for my tastes. Any chance this one returns in 40mm?


I second this.


----------



## datou

Horoticus said:


> Nicely done. Patiently waiting for the Old Vintage Military at 40mm...


I am also hoping that a 40mm version can be available with a shorter lug to lug length

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

I can't wait, hopefully the Lawless too!


----------



## Junior29

omeglycine said:


> I've been a fan of many of your offerings for years. I currently have a 42mm Lawless Vintage that I honestly prefer to Tudor's Black Bay (and I loved my Black Bay when I owned it). I also previously owned the Art Deco Anthracite, but sold it as at 43mm it was just a little too large for my tastes. Any chance this one returns in 40mm?


One more vote for the Art Deco Anthracite in 40.5mm. That would be a great option to have in the lineup.

I think these are all a great move for Tourby. I am sure there is some significant up-front investment in the new case and new dials across the range. But judging from WUS, I expect there is a big demand for these "small-as-possible" Unitas offerings. They certainly have my attention.


----------



## hidden830726

Looking great. And 40mm gonna be great.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## datou

Junior29 said:


> One more vote for the Art Deco Anthracite in 40.5mm. That would be a great option to have in the lineup.
> 
> I think these are all a great move for Tourby. I am sure there is some significant up-front investment in the new case and new dials across the range. But judging from WUS, I expect there is a big demand for these "small-as-possible" Unitas offerings. They certainly have my attention.


I agree. I certainly hope that they have a 40mm version of their Old Military watch. But are Unitas movement usually too large to fit into the 40mm cases?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourby Watches

Don´t show me the Art Deco... i come near to tears. About this watch we have a lawsuit with Richemont (IWC) since 3 years and the end is out of sight. You can read more about this here (German language, but use translator):

Tourby: Armbanduhr im ?Art Deco?-Stil vor Gericht

these are not all details, but i can not speak about this lawsuit before it is not closed.

The Lawless 40 is in work and the first prototype will present in End of February 2018 (sale will start in June 2018)


----------



## omeglycine

Tourby Watches said:


> Don´t show me the Art Deco... i come near to tears. About this watch we have a lawsuit with Richemont (IWC) since 3 years and the end is out of sight. You can read more about this here (German language, but use translator):
> 
> Tourby: Armbanduhr im ?Art Deco?-Stil vor Gericht
> 
> these are not all details, but i can not speak about this lawsuit before it is not closed.
> 
> The Lawless 40 is in work and the first prototype will present in End of February 2018 (sale will start in June 2018)


That is a shame about the Art Deco. There are similarities, but I personally think there are enough differences that the lawsuit seems unjustified: anthracite dial, no date, smaller and more refined (imo) railroad track markings and brand logo text, different crown, etc. I fail to see the difference between what Tourby did with the Art Deco and what IWC did originally with the Portuguese, which was also an evolution of existing design (not saying the Portuguese was your inspiration).


----------



## Junior29

datou said:


> I agree. I certainly hope that they have a 40mm version of their Old Military watch. But are Unitas movement usually too large to fit into the 40mm cases?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


As far as I know this will be as small as it gets. Stowa's MO is often mentioned as a minimally-sized watch featuring the Unitas 6498, and it is 41mm. With a movement that is 36.6mm it is hard to imagine it can get much better if at all.


----------



## datou

Junior29 said:


> As far as I know this will be as small as it gets. Stowa's MO is often mentioned as a minimally-sized watch featuring the Unitas 6498, and it is 41mm. With a movement that is 36.6mm it is hard to imagine it can get much better if at all.


I agree. Unfortunately I only got a 6.5" wrist so I hope that a smaller diameter (maybe closer to 41mm?) can also mean a shorter lug to lug length.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

Yesssss!!!! Excellent plan.

I will look at your collection again now really worried I will have to commit.



Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh

Great news. The smaller cases cause me to consider a purchase for the first time. Can one pick up the watches in Germany, or they must be shipped?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## commanche

Looking great, Can you show more photos of Marine 40mm? I am interested in those


----------



## Dualmonitors

I have been very interested in your Marine Arabic Anthracite for a while but sadly, I have a very small wrist for a man. So, I've been patiently waiting for this to come out in a smaller size.

*May I ask if you expect to bring the Marine Arabic Anthracite out in 40mm as well?* I see you have a number of other models in 40mm now, but this is the model that fits my needs most: the anthracite dial is simple, clean, elegant, yet has a little twist on the ordinary. I have other watches that are white or black, etc, but your particular Marine Arabic Anthracite strikes a tone that is at once both classic and modern. It is an unusually successful design, in my humble opinion.

Please kindly consider bringing this out in 40mm.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## whineboy

Dualmonitors said:


> I have been very interested in your Marine Arabic Anthracite for a while but sadly, I have a very small wrist for a man. So, I've been patiently waiting for this to come out in a smaller size.
> 
> *May I ask if you expect to bring the Marine Arabic Anthracite out in 40mm as well?* I see you have a number of other models in 40mm now, but this is the model that fits my needs most: the anthracite dial is simple, clean, elegant, yet has a little twist on the ordinary. I have other watches that are white or black, etc, but your particular Marine Arabic Anthracite strikes a tone that is at once both classic and modern. It is an unusually successful design, in my humble opinion.
> 
> Please kindly consider bringing this out in 40mm.
> 
> Thank you kindly.


Agree but in view of post # 13 I think this wish will not be granted.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourby Watches

omeglycine said:


> That is a shame about the Art Deco. There are similarities, but I personally think there are enough differences that the lawsuit seems unjustified: anthracite dial, no date, smaller and more refined (imo) railroad track markings and brand logo text, different crown, etc. I fail to see the difference between what Tourby did with the Art Deco and what IWC did originally with the Portuguese, which was also an evolution of existing design (not saying the Portuguese was your inspiration).


The similitaries are not the problem. This design is hundret years old and no one has it patented. But in Germany are the laws very difficult and some lawyers find another way to stop competitors...


----------



## Strix nebulosa

This thread has piqued my interest in Tourby, particularly for the upcoming 40mm Lawless. How are the numerals applied to the ceramic bezels? Are engraved bezels something we might see in the future?


----------



## catlike

I have purchased from Tourby before and I admire their watches. I have been waiting for the smaller cases but I notice they are all 22mm lug width. 

All my 40mm watches have 20mm lug width except for a Movado 40mm quartz which is 22mm and it looks disproportionate to my eyes?


----------



## commanche

catlike said:


> I have purchased from Tourby before and I admire their watches. I have been waiting for the smaller cases but I notice they are all 22mm lug width.
> 
> All my 40mm watches have 20mm lug width except for a Movado 40mm quartz which is 22mm and it looks disproportionate to my eyes?


My thought exactly


----------



## Tourby Watches

something new in the pipeline


----------



## Relo60

Tourby Watches said:


> something new in the pipeline
> 
> View attachment 12920893


On the bottom case, is that the Tourby Lawless diver at 12mm height 40mm diameter, 47mm lug to lug? I am :-d


----------



## pdsf

Relo60 said:


> On the bottom case, is that the Tourby Lawless diver at 12mm height 40mm diameter, 47mm lug to lug?


You took my question out of my mouth!!  Although, you are much better at the numbers. 

May (or June) can't come soon enough!


----------



## Relo60

pdsf said:


> You took my question out of my mouth!!  Although, you are much better at the numbers.
> 
> May (or June) can't come soon enough!


Yes. Waiting with bated breath for the 40mm Tourby Lawless as I have small wrists.


----------



## Tourby Watches

The new watch case looks much smaller than i thought (which is a good thing)... the bezel is now a littly bit thicker, but the middle part is much thinner. This makes the watch looking much thinner than the 42 mm model. The thicker bezel is more handy. The short lugs make this watch wearable from every skinny wrist. The bracelet is 20/18 but fit tighter on the watch case and all looks more uniform.

40 mm diameter
47 mm lug to lug
11.8 mm thickness overall
120 click bezel with screws (for easy service)
sapphire inlay with luminous numbers (BGW9)
Black or Blue
20 ATM (200m) WR

first prototype watch case...


----------



## Jguitron

Tourby Watches said:


> The new watch case looks much smaller than i thought (which is a good thing)... the bezel is now a littly bit thicker, but the middle part is much thinner. This makes the watch looking much thinner than the 42 mm model. The thicker bezel is more handy. The short lugs make this watch wearable from every skinny wrist. The bracelet is 20/18 but fit tighter on the watch case and all looks more uniform.
> 
> 40 mm diameter
> 47 mm lug to lug
> 11.8 mm thickness overall
> 120 click bezel with screws (for easy service)
> sapphire inlay with luminous numbers (BGW9)
> Black or Blue
> 20 ATM (200m) WR
> 
> first prototype watch case...
> 
> View attachment 12923773
> 
> 
> View attachment 12923775


Fantastisch! I can't wait 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janiboi

Tourby Watches said:


> The new watch case looks much smaller than i thought (which is a good thing)... the bezel is now a littly bit thicker, but the middle part is much thinner. This makes the watch looking much thinner than the 42 mm model. The thicker bezel is more handy. The short lugs make this watch wearable from every skinny wrist. The bracelet is 20/18 but fit tighter on the watch case and all looks more uniform.
> 
> 40 mm diameter
> 47 mm lug to lug
> 11.8 mm thickness overall
> 120 click bezel with screws (for easy service)
> sapphire inlay with luminous numbers (BGW9)
> Black or Blue
> 20 ATM (200m) WR
> 
> first prototype watch case...
> 
> View attachment 12923773
> 
> 
> View attachment 12923775


This looks the business.
I'm REALLY looking forward to the smaller Lawless.
Does it come with a ceramic or a sapphire bezel, or both?


----------



## MKN

That looks even better than I had hoped. Well done. 


Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


----------



## dwt

I would love to see a 38-39mm pilot or field watch as an alternative to the Sinn 556, IWC Mark XV, Hamilton Khaki Field 38, etc.


----------



## Tourby Watches

saphirre inlay in black or blue

we have no 38 mm Pilot in the pipeline... maybe a project for the future!


----------



## Jguitron

dwt said:


> I would love to see a 38-39mm pilot or field watch as an alternative to the Sinn 556, IWC Mark XV, Hamilton Khaki Field 38, etc.


I'm just thrilled that Tourby has move to 40mm!!!! This is a fantastic step.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KHHAANNN

I've been wanting a Tourby Skeleton for a long time but the 40mm cases are confusing 

I think I still prefer the 43mm case, with it's brushed sides and shiny dome, the 40mm skeleton case is all shiny if I'm not mistaken

Unlike other, I wish Tourby would commision Art Deco to produce a new batch of Skeleton Anthracite 6498.1's, still can't forget www.watchcenter.com.ua/tourby-skeleton-art-deco-skeleton-b3e-standard-finish-black.html


----------



## wtma

Great news!!
I guess I need to take a tour back to the website and see if anything catches my eyes.


----------



## Nasir Kasmani

is tourby releasing old military in 40.5?


----------



## jessegraphics

Do you still make the Pilot Auto Vintage 42 in cut out dial TRITEC lume?

That for me is the best lumped pilot in the market!


----------



## Tourby Watches

Hi guys

1) you can choose the watch case finish because we make the finish in-house

2) We have no Pilot 38 in the pipeline but a nice 40 model (manual wind or automatic)

















3) sorry no Old Military in 40 mm size. Only 43 mm or 45 mm.

4) We working also on a Lawless 40 GMT. A coke and pepsi... with a shot of Jacky, of course!


----------



## redhed18

Tourby Watches said:


> 4) We working also on a Lawless 40 GMT. A coke and pepsi...


----------



## Relo60

Tourby Watches said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 1) you can choose the watch case finish because we make the finish in-house
> 
> 2) We have no Pilot 38 in the pipeline but a nice 40 model (manual wind or automatic)
> 
> View attachment 13055797
> 
> 
> View attachment 13055801
> 
> 
> 3) sorry no Old Military in 40 mm size. Only 43 mm or 45 mm.
> 
> 4) We working also on a Lawless 40 GMT. A coke and pepsi... with a shot of Jacky, of course!
> 
> View attachment 13055803
> 
> 
> View attachment 13055805


I like the Lawless gmt 40 # 002 especially how the blue color changes from 18 to 20 to dark blue from 20 to 2 then black from 2 to 6. The bottom half red seem to be in different shades. Nice touch.

Will these come in blue and black dials and/or other colors? Projected price? Hope you can have the option of black/blue rubber straps just like your Lawless 42.


----------



## pdsf

Pics of the new Lawless 40mm woohoo!!!!!


----------



## boatswain

Boy, that looks nice!


----------



## pdsf

Bezel is sapphire.


----------



## peterp

What would be the best dress watch: Enamel 40, Argentum 40 or Marine Silver 40 ? :think:


----------



## StufflerMike

peterp said:


> What would be the best dress watch: Enamel 40, Argentum 40 or Marine Silver 40 ? :think:


Your choice.


----------



## Relo60

Yessssssssssss:-!


----------



## 5imon L

peterp said:


> What would be the best dress watch: Enamel 40, Argentum 40 or Marine Silver 40 ? :think:


I like marine silver, but I can't decide between Tourby or Stowa lol


----------



## warsh

pdsf said:


> Pics of the new Lawless 40mm woohoo!!!!!


Man, that looks great!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

warsh said:


> Man, that looks great!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes... I want it!!!


----------



## Relo60

Any updates on the 40mm Lawless diver?🤔


----------



## Relo60

Oh well, might as well answer my question of 3 weeks ago"

Took a peek at the Tourby website today. It looks like the Tourby Lawless diver at 40mm is now available. Only saw the black dial version at 1250 Eur. FYi.


----------



## Knoc

Had this in 42 and loved it - except the size.
I'm really digging the 40mm and am very tempted.


----------



## Relo60

Am tempted too. Still can't decide between their 40mm Lawless blue dial or their 40mm gmt Pepsi blue dial. There are other 40mm contenders as well like the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf made exclusively for Toppers (chronometre) and the Bamford gmt at 40mm.🤔🤔🤔


----------



## pdsf

Relo60 said:


> Am tempted too. Still can't decide between their 40mm Lawless blue dial or their 40mm gmt Pepsi blue dial. There are other 40mm contenders as well like the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf made exclusively for Toppers (chronometre) and the Bamford gmt at 40mm.&#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;


Tourby did tell me the GMT models were limited editions so don't think too long.


----------



## Knoc

Relo60 said:


> Am tempted too. Still can't decide between their 40mm Lawless blue dial or their 40mm gmt Pepsi blue dial. There are other 40mm contenders as well like the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf made exclusively for Toppers (chronometre) and the Bamford gmt at 40mm.&#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;


Black dial for me. Its just a matter of making the call. Ha.
Im partial the the dial layout of the Tourby.


----------



## boatswain

Really liking the lawless 40 blue

Anyone have any info or hands on experience?

Any reviews out there?


----------



## MKN

It does look great. I really like the blue they chose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

I have not come across any hands-on review on the Lawless 40 but reviews on Tourby's watches I have read have been positive. If they want to send me one, I will be glad to review,  although, Boatswain, they really should send it to you as you are the review king!


----------



## boatswain

pdsf said:


> I have not come across any hands-on review on the Lawless 40 but reviews on Tourby's watches I have read have been positive. If they want to send me one, I will be glad to review,  although, Boatswain, they really should send it to you as you are the review king!


Thanks

I would love to review one too, Though I imagine I may be in tough to pry one loose...

The brand hand has started to pique my interest and I plan to do a little research and see what I can find.


----------



## redhed18

boatswain said:


> Really liking the lawless 40 blue
> 
> Anyone have any info or hands on experience?
> 
> Any reviews out there?


This is a review of the 42mm but still worth a read/look

https://2gwatchblog.com/tourby-lawless-dark-blue-42mm/


----------



## boatswain

redhed18 said:


> This is a review of the 42mm but still worth a read/look
> 
> https://2gwatchblog.com/tourby-lawless-dark-blue-42mm/


Cheers!

Saw that one, great at showing the dark subtlety of the blue dial.


----------



## Nokie

Speaking for all of the WIS's with small wrists.....Thank you!!!!


----------



## gooter

Tourby Watches said:


> View attachment 12790487
> 
> 
> View attachment 12790489


Would be incredible if it wasn't for the radial flip.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Tourby Watches said:


> View attachment 12790497


Love this


----------



## BostonWatcher

Awesome, Tourby! Can't wait for my 42mm pilot to arrive and considering the GMT.


----------



## Tourby Watches

Here we go

Review of Lawless 40 Blue in English language






Reviwe of Lawless 40 Black in Italian language


----------



## Epiphanes050

This is great news! I've been a fan of Tourby's designs for a long time but found most of their watches to be far too large. I'm patiently waiting for the Old Military Enamel to come out in a 40 mm size. When it does, I will be buy one that very day.


----------



## boatswain

For any that may be interested here is a link to my review on the Lawless 40 Blue





































https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/boatswain-reviews-tourby-lawless-40-blue-4933603.html#post48670083


----------



## Relo60

Thanks for the update B.

Just about to read it:-!


----------



## Vorsprung

boatswain said:


> For any that may be interested here is a link to my review on the Lawless 40 Blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/boatswain-reviews-tourby-lawless-40-blue-4933603.html#post48670083


New logo? Looks great! The older style is what has held me back in the past.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

Couldn't be happier with this gem!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound

I purchased the Old Military Vintage 43 and love it, it’s just a bit large for my 6.75 inch wrists. Have learned now what looks better on me now. Soon as I sell this one I am looking at Tourby’s 40mm hand wind options. Love their quality and fit. If anyone is interested let me know


----------



## 93 Honda Civic

Earthbound said:


> I purchased the Old Military Vintage 43 and love it, it's just a bit large for my 6.75 inch wrists. Have learned now what looks better on me now. Soon as I sell this one I am looking at Tourby's 40mm hand wind options. Love their quality and fit. If anyone is interested let me know


How much would you let go your OMV 43 for? What is the lug to lug? I also have a 6.75 inch wrist.

EDIT: saw on the website that the lug to lug is 50mm. Might have to pass on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93 Honda Civic

Jguitron said:


> Couldn't be happier with this gem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm considering this watch for the end of the year. How big is your wrist, if I may ask?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron

93 Honda Civic said:


> I'm considering this watch for the end of the year. How big is your wrist, if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7.5"

Superb finish 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain

Lawless 40 Blue


----------



## Relo60

Always great photos Boatswain. 

Everytime I see your Tourby, I keep getting closer to the edge/urge to buy....but another watch keeps getting in the way.

Tourby has, a new to me, 40 Lawless JNT as well in blue and black dial versions.


----------



## Kattywampus

Boatswain. Great photos! What camera are you using?


----------



## boatswain

Relo60 said:


> Always great photos Boatswain.
> 
> Everytime I see your Tourby, I keep getting closer to the edge/urge to buy....but another watch keeps getting in the way.
> 
> Tourby has, a new to me, 40 Lawless JNT as well in blue and black dial versions.


Thanks Relo 

The JNT is slick, member Knoc picked one up I think in black, though he may have tweaked his a bit


----------



## boatswain

Kattywampus said:


> Boatswain. Great photos! What camera are you using?


Thanks so much 

An old cellphone in a life proof case 

Nothing special just lots of practice


----------

